
Tinder for movies - lev-miseri
http://movium.io
======
ocdtrekkie
I feel like there's a HUGE missing object here: A "Seen it" button. Almost
everything the site suggested was something I'd already watched. I had no way
to indicate this though. And like Netflix, knowing what people have seen can
direct what to recommend.

------
kfk
This would be great if:

\- It had curated indie movies

\- It had a filter free/paid content

\- It could do some recommendations

\- It stored a list of movies I watched/rated

\- It collected top comments/reviews by movie

\- It offered some way to pay for content (make a subscription of which x%
goes to independent movies?)

